# Rock Ledge Mining?????



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this company or the guy that runs it named Paul Jones....He "claims" that he has a leaching machine that recovers 99% or all pgms and can do 1 ton of material a day or build a bigger machine if requested. He wants $44,000 for the machine........thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2008)

I invited Paul M Jones to join the forum 2/14/2008, he declined. His machine uses the SSN leach developed by the late Dr. Walter Lashley.

The formula for SSN leach is located here.
http://www.ahappycamper.com/products/gold_hunter/leach.html


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info, does this SSN leach as effective as the CLS by action mining..he says that it can recover RH also and he just got back from Africa or something, sold a factory for 1.3 mil, and got a few guys that bought a 5 ton a day leaching machine from him for $300k....kinda hesitant but very interested if it is worth the money or if he is full of BS...hmmm


----------



## Scrapman (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2008)

The company is a scam. Great recommendation :roll: :shock: 
Friends of yours ?

Quotes from the 10 K :arrow: 

Other than the expired patents covering EMP technology, the Company does not own any other United States and foreign patents. Patent applications when filed, however, may not result in issued patents or, if they do, the claims allowed in the patents may be narrower than what is needed to protect fully our products, processes and technologies. Similarly, applications to register our trademarks may not be granted in all countries in which they are filed. For our intellectual property that is protected by keeping it secret, such as trade secrets and know-how, we may not have adequate measures to protect this intellectual property.

As of May 31, 2007, our total assets of $980,701 included a $523,386 equity investment in the Etruscan joint venture.

In September of 2000, the Company received a subpoena for documents and for the testimony of its Chairman, Norman Haber, from the Securities & Exchange Commission, regarding an investigation of Orex Gold Mines, a public company located in Florida. The Company had entered into a written agreement with Orex Gold Mine for the sale of a non-exclusive license of the Haber Gold Process. With the assistance of corporate counsel, the subpoenas were fully complied with. The Company does not believe that the investigation will have a material adverse effect upon the Company.

2007 (1) 2006 (1) 2005 (1) 2004 (1) 2003 (1) 2002 (2) 
BALANCE SHEET DATA: 
Cash and cash equivalents $ 269,717 $ 26,112 $ 49,349 $ 50,077 $ 269,105 $ 766 
Working capital (deficit) (55,899 ) (311,416 ) (59,894 ) (112,342 ) 114,165 (124,030 ) 
Total assets 980,701 471,722 184,259 177,942 345,539 85,521 
Total liabilities 757,767 705,306 306,878 341,875 333,751 400,199 
Stockholders’ equity (deficit) 222,934 (233,584 ) (122,619 ) (163,933 ) 11,788 (314,678 ) 

As a development stage company for the period from December 2, 1979 through May 31, 2007, there has been no income tax paid by the Company. 

Nearly 30 year old company and still struggling with that majic formula.
This list could go on forever. If you want facts don't trust the hype and media. Certainly not just a web site that looks pretty. What's my source you ask ? Well the UNITED STATES SECURITIES AND EXCHANGE COMMISSION 10 K. Seems Uncle Sam don't take Kindly to filing false reports to the SEC. :arrow: http://www.otcbb.com/asp/Info_Center.asp ( Click form 10-K )

Here's you next REAL company to watch. :arrow: http://www.intec.com.au/?/Technology/Gold_Process


----------



## Froggy (Apr 1, 2008)

Good grief scrapman, you havnt posted in awhile and you come up with this!! :shock: All these "Methods" and "snake oil machines" or whatever are really easy to test, Show me a running operation so that I can fly out and see it, spend a day observing and taking notes etc.. etc.. and then make a decision. Never spend a dime,NEVER, before you investigate fully,,, rocky ledge talks a good talk ie.... I have built this and that all over the world and they are doing this blaa, blaa blaa... but how about a name? a refferal? something to substantiate evidence of their claims, Nada, nothing, zilch, zero...... then they want a lrg fee to show you how.. I call bull on all these guys,,,,, the only true leaching operations I know of are ore operations and those are pretty simple to set up.....and simple to observe......


----------



## Froggy (Apr 1, 2008)

These proccesses will have hell with the Rh as it is oxidized after a few thousand miles of service (catalytic converter) thats why everyone has poor results


----------



## Scrapman (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 1, 2008)

You are completly right with that guy Paul...he doesnt even answer his phone anymore and talks alot of shit now. Forgive my naievity on this but does anyone know of the Pro-ore process and is leaching the best way to go over a furnace....Froggy I think that you a right on the money when it comes to rhodium but melting would have the highest yeilds on contrast to other meathods??


----------



## Froggy (Apr 1, 2008)

Geez Scrap, you just dont get it do you,,,, Your statements "I know its for real, I talked to the CEO" are all based on a few phone conversations!!!..And your statement " or used in some backyard by some weekend refiner. How can a company expect to make money with so many greedy people around." This statement doesnt fit with the objectives of this forum, this forum is for the weekend warriors working out of his garage trying to combat the evil large snake oil companies that try to rip people off, people wanting a proccess does not make them greedy,Geez. 
I will let the readers decide, but I error on the side of caution....


----------



## Scrapman (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Froggy (Apr 1, 2008)

You Really dont read anything I write do you? I never said this company was a "snake Oil" company, nor did "I" really want to visit them, I guess it looks that way in the way I put it., I just provided information to the gentleman that started this post, that "He" should visit any company that is selling a product of this nature and of this Substantial cost and do his homework.... Now with that said, "You" being a believer and investor of this company and the proccess they use, please provide the refferences (just one!) you mentioned so that all may fairly evaluate your claims, or do we have to pay for that too?


----------



## Scrapman (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Froggy (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes please,Just dont forget next time!  ..... but in all honesty by your postings about this company and your involvment, I thought it was an April Fools joke... :lol: I wasnt asking for refferal information that may lead to operational knowledge, just a "Happy customer",anybody! Buler,buler?


----------



## Scrapman (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Froggy (Apr 1, 2008)

bkou, what are you interested in proccessing? ore or converters?


----------



## Lou (Apr 1, 2008)

I've not perused the site so I can't say for sure whether or not I think it is indeed ''snake oil'' or some panacea. However, I am almost certain that whatever they are selling (if indeed it does work) is not new technology and is probably not unknown to those with the chemical and metallurgical experience. With most things in applied chemistry, it's just better, faster, cheaper and the fundamentals remain the same while the physical processes are tweaked. It's nothing revolutionary otherwise it would be all over.

This I find amusing: 
http://www.haberscience.com/index.php?cat=26&content=content/EMP.php
seems like smart talk for simple, simple science. One looks like some sort of chromatography (TLC) which uses no electricity, while the other looks like gel electrophoresis. What they have to do with their company is a mystery to me--those are established techniques. I suppose I can see a use for them in separating metal salts.


----------



## Scrapman (Apr 1, 2008)

Having some fun on April Fools Day 
It's the only day the doctors let me out in public, LOL


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll take Two


----------



## Froggy (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats a good one..... Go get em lou, our resident B.S bloodhound.


----------



## Gotrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Reminds me of this... more buzz words the better
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLDgQg6bq7o


----------



## Oz (May 20, 2008)

Now that was funny!


----------



## Shecker (May 20, 2008)

Back when my associates where experimenting with Rocky Ledge stuff, we extracted ten ounces of gold/ton from a small coil of copper wire. A little checking showed us that Rocky Ledge was loading gold into the Dibutyl collector, which was why all of our assays ran 10 ounces/ton. My associates went back to New York to met with Paul and very quickly discovered that he was a con man taking advantage of other companies work.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Froggy (May 21, 2008)

Thx for the post, note on Paul


----------



## Irons (May 22, 2008)

Shecker said:


> Back when my associates where experimenting with Rocky Ledge stuff, we extracted ten ounces of gold/ton from a small coil of copper wire. A little checking showed us that Rocky Ledge was loading gold into the Dibutyl collector, which was why all of our assays ran 10 ounces/ton. My associates went back to New York to met with Paul and very quickly discovered that he was a con man taking advantage of other companies work.
> 
> Randy in Gunnison



Now that's a novel way to sell chemicals, preload them. Problem is, it only works once, then you have to buy some more. 8)


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jul 31, 2008)

bkou said:


> and he just got back from Africa or something, sold a factory for 1.3 mil, and got a few guys that bought a 5 ton a day leaching machine from him for $300k....



LMAO!... reminds me of the ole'

"I am an accountant for a wealthy client here in Nigeria.. etc. etc. if you deposit X amount of money we will wire you his money, etc. etc.."

If it's on the internet and it involves something monetary (i.e. a "business" or "transaction") AND it even remotely mentions Africa, Nigeria or any of the old communist countries... RUNNNNN!!!!

If, by chance, it's a US contact.. it's perfectly safe! (said with tongue FIRMLY planted in cheek while biting lip to keep from laughing more..  )


----------

